# UK/ US Clarification



## RosyStrange (Jan 10, 2010)

I was wondering if any advice can be given to me. I was wondering if it is better to apply for a Fiance Visa for my UK love so we can married here, or if we should just get married on his VW and when he goes back to England file for the Spouse Visa for him to come back. Please if you have any information let me know


Thanks.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

RosyStrange said:


> I was wondering if any advice can be given to me. I was wondering if it is better to apply for a Fiance Visa for my UK love so we can married here, or if we should just get married on his VW and when he goes back to England file for the Spouse Visa for him to come back. Please if you have any information let me know
> 
> Thanks.


Entirely up to you and the best timing . The K-1 is the quickest 
but the CR1 is cheaper slightly ...


----------



## RosyStrange (Jan 10, 2010)

He plans on coming here on the VW in August. Told him we need to research our options. We do not want to get into any kind of trouble. Whether we married whilst he was here then go home.. and do the filing.. I also seen that I can marry him over there and we I can file for him to come back with me as an Alien Resident...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

RosyStrange said:


> He plans on coming here on the VW in August. Told him we need to research our options. We do not want to get into any kind of trouble. Whether we married whilst he was here then go home.. and do the filing.. I also seen that I can marry him over there and we I can file for him to come back with me as an Alien Resident...


marrying on a VW and trying to adjust status is possible
but fraught with danger

see your messages


----------



## RosyStrange (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks love. gotta do some major research.

is it bad even though he returns home and we apply for him as a spouse?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

RosyStrange said:


> thanks love. gotta do some major research.
> 
> is it bad even though he returns home and we apply for him as a spouse?


If he returns home before his I-94 runs out... that is good.,..


----------



## RosyStrange (Jan 10, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> If he returns home before his I-94 runs out... that is good.,..


Good thing. Im just trying to weigh the best option... and the one that is less time apart..

id love to have him stay here after we are married but we dont have money for the Fiance Visa and we dont want them to think this as a fraud so if we do get married he will return home.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

RosyStrange said:


> Good thing. Im just trying to weigh the best option... and the one that is less time apart..
> 
> id love to have him stay here after we are married but we dont have money for the Fiance Visa and we dont want them to think this as a fraud so if we do get married he will return home.


Believe me after a few years of mariage you start looking forward to those times apart


----------



## RosyStrange (Jan 10, 2010)

lol


----------



## OptimisticGirl (Jul 18, 2010)

My fiance and I are going to get married here and then me move there (backwards of what you are doing). When we researched I think it came out to be easier to already be married when you move. We'll get married Sept 2011 and after we are married start the visa process for me going over to the UK as his spouse. 

I think the red flags start flying for INS is when you marry and they stay, it's crazy but I heard from a friend who went through a similiar process it looks better if you marry, they leave, then come back. Shows you aren't getting married just to have them in the country.


----------



## RosyStrange (Jan 10, 2010)

Well Congrats... and If I didnt have my two children whom I share custody with.. I would be over there in a heartbeat. I had heard that it was bad to send them back..lol.. ive heard so many different things from different people its not even funny.. I guess we will just have to roll with it as it comes... I hate being apart as it is.. and just wonder if he goes back will he be able to come visit or be denied reentry..


----------

